
Hydromechanics of Sprint Canoes [pdf] - uf
http://www.plastexboats.com/wp-content/plugins/download-attachments/includes/download.php?id=358
======
uf
I paddled alot of these: The old wodden "Deltas" width the ridiculous beam
width of 75cm as well as a monstrous version made out of composite that was
near impossible to trim in windy conditions. I hated those.

I made a few strokes in the famous 2001 model Olimpia that was extremely
difficult to trim. Like dancing on a toothpick. I liked the characteristics of
that boat though: Very stiff and always straightening itself up. Due to it's
shape it had bad directional stability. In situations with wind or a
competitor next to you, you had the disadvantage of having to steer alot.
Steering slows you down and costs stamina as hell.

Then the Dominator that had a much better directional stability, but would
always tilt unless you kept in in balance. I never really liked that.

Now Plastex uses a trapezoid geometry in it's Fighter-line. For me that's the
best of both worlds. It combines the characteristics I like from the Olympia
and the directional stability of the Dominator. It's a pleasure to drive that
boat! Still, it's even less stable in waves than the other ones and I
regularly get frightened in churned up water. The Dominator was much more
smooth here.

Edit: Spelling

